

Microsoft Office 2011 for Mac updated for Retina Display - wells-riley
http://retinamacapps.com/

======
ComputerGuru
It's not fully retina. Most of it is, to give credit where credit is due, but
it falls short of a 10/10 stars.

The icons within the ribbon bar bar are very hit or miss. If you're on a
Retina device, here are some screenshots to illustrate:

<http://cl.ly/image/2R2i420N2S2o> <http://cl.ly/image/1k3w2O2u2D23>
<http://cl.ly/image/0P2U0u1p451k> <http://cl.ly/image/0v1u1D3d3W40>

In contrast, the main toolbar looks great:

<http://cl.ly/image/071q3r3l3i30>

I also had the same issue as a number of other people where the app did not
launch in Retina mode the first time around, and needed to touch the *.app
files to make it happen.

Obviously, MS Office is a huge suite with an enormous number of resources.
It's no mean feat, and just getting the basics up to retina is a great
accomplishment. Personally, I'm just glad to have the editor in retina - I'd
been opening Word documents in Pages for months now. Especially when you
consider that some of these images probably come as-is from the Windows team
and they may not even have access to them in higher resolution, I guess I can
completely sympathize with the current implementation.

------
nernst
It initially didn't fix the resolution issue for me. The trick, according to
MacRumours, is to touch the .app files. A Mac caching issue. E.g. "touch
/Applications/Microsoft Office/Microsoft\ Word.app"

see
[http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1446182&pag...](http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1446182&page=5)

------
timerickson
Smart move by the Office for Mac team getting this out in a timely manner.
Wouldn't it be nice if the other teams at Microsoft pushed updates and
features just as quickly?

Now Adobe just needs to get their game together. The Creative Suite are
exactly the type of applications used by early adopting Mac users that could
use a retina display.

~~~
wells-riley
Agreed. Apps like Illustrator, InDesign, Flash, and AfterEffects would be
amazing with Retina compatibility.

I think everyone is anxiously awaiting an updated Photoshop, but I'm just not
sure how they'd do it. I've been thinking about it for a few weeks, but it's a
pretty major problem. Ps is all about mapping an image to exact pixels, but
that's not practical on a Retina display. A 1x image would appear too small
(or pixelated, just as it is now, at 200%), and 2x images would be too small
at 100% (Retina actual size) to do pixel perfect detail work.

Maybe there's an obvious solution I'm overlooking.

~~~
dougbarrett
I use Photoshop mainly for front-end web dev. The most common use of it is
just slicing up images to be used, having it work on a retina display would be
great. It's so common for cutlines to become blurry the more you zoom out on
an image, so I think that having it be 1 to 1 pixel density is a must have. I
don't believe that since the pixel density is higher in the images, that the
actual controls can't be retina friendly. Isn't that how Final Cut works on a
Retina Display? I don't have either, but I remember Apple stating "In this
window, you are seeing a full un-altered 1080p frame, along with the controls"

~~~
mh-
>The most common use of it

I'm sure you meant this, but I wanted to clarify that (I assume) you meant
_your_ most common use case.

~~~
dougbarrett
Yes, _my_ most common use. I realize that Photoshop is an extremely powerful
program, but if Adobe releases their next version with the option to display
the image in a "fine detail mode" it would be a huge help for how I, and I'm
sure how a lot of front-end developers use it.

------
wells-riley
Article links:

(Cult of Mac) [http://www.cultofmac.com/191671/office-for-
mac-2011-finally-...](http://www.cultofmac.com/191671/office-for-
mac-2011-finally-gets-retina-display-support/)

(Microsoft) [http://blog.officeformac.com/retina-display-support-is-
here-...](http://blog.officeformac.com/retina-display-support-is-here-for-
office-for-mac-2011/)

------
dwg
Cool.. now if they would just update their product page to match :)

------
c141charlie
Gee, I wish Microsoft would fix the innumerable bugs associated with Mac
Office Outlook & Word before getting all excited about retina displays.

------
trotsky
Too bad the remote desktop tool that comes with office is still pixel doubled,
the win8 engine looks great in hidpi under fusion.

------
yskchu
I find it loads a lot faster now.

